# Looking for someone to inherit my collection



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been ill for a few months. I came to the hospital yesterday. Don't know if I will make it out but even if I do I would like to find a local board member with lots of experience to inherit my collection in case of my passing. 
Please pm me if you are interested. The collection consist of exo terras 18x18x18 and a twenty vert. 
The frogs are mostly unsexed sub adults. 2 cits, 2 cobolts, a trio of powder blues. 2 varadero. 2 azureus, 4 green & black auratus, 2 luecs and 1 matecho.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your situation. I hope everythings works out to the best for you and your frogs.

I can't really do more from this distance than send some positive thoughts, but maybe someone can help until you are back on your feet.

Best of wishes and good luck to you.

Deb


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Bob where are you in New Jersey? If you aren't that far I would be willing to inherit it. (I'm limited on my driving radius due to illness)

Ed


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am so sorry and wish you best of luck.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow Bob, I hope everything will be ok. My prayers go out to u and your family.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I feel like such an idiot. We always think we have all the time in the world. This is something I should have had in place long ago.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Bob,Sorry to hear about your unfortunate situation.
Lou


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Bob,

I worked a very dangerous job for 13 years without a will. Good for you to be looking out for your animals. It looks like you have some good offers and I would care for them too, if you needed it.

Good luck with your situation and I hope everything comes out ok for you.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't do much to help either, but I wish you the best. Good luck in finding a new home for your frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, Bob. Your frogs will be taken care of.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Bob. Frogboy and I will keep you in our prayers.
Doug


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob,

Take care of yourself and get well. Worst case scenario I can assist with your frogs if there are no other takers.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Bob, I don't know you but I am sorry for your situation and wish you the best, it looks like your frogs will be cared for, I will pray for you, Bill


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this...I hope you get well fast and pull through. Ill definately keep you in my prayers and glad to help you out any way possible.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Bob,
I am terribly sorry to hear of your unfortunate situation and I wish you nothing but the best. Thank you for all of your contributions to this forum. As a new hobbyist I have found MANY of your posts to be extremely helpfull and I am grateful for that. Take care.
--Wes


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Bob,I'm hoping for a nice speedy recovery for you.It would be nice for you to continue to take care of your frogs,so I continue to read what you have say, and look at your cool looking avatar.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm pulling for you Bob. If the NJ/NYC folks can't help let me know as my folks live in NJ (I'm down somewhat frequently) and I would be happy to help transport your frogs up this way for distribution among the New England Frog Group members. 

Best wishes, Ray


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry Bob. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. I don't know you but in the short time I've been here I have read many of your contributions, thanks so much. I hope you pull through.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Bob,

I'm thinking all positive thoughts for you and your family and hope you make a full recovery. If need be, I can help get the frogs to Ed if that is the direction you decide to go.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Since there are enough people willing to take your frogs, I just want to wish you well in a speedy and full recovery and hope for the best for you and your family


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Since there are enough people willing to take your frogs, I just want to wish you well in a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Best wishes Bob, hope everything goes as well as possible for you and your family. Much respect for not forgetting about the frogs during this time!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear your not feeling well, wish there was something I could do, thanks for the tips you gave me


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Best Wishes Bob,

I too enjoy your posts and sincerely wish you the best. I was very distressed to read this and hope all turns out well for you.

Jeremy


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

hope u make it bob its people like u that make this world nice hope u find a good home for ure frogs best wishes to u.


----------



## zamboey (Aug 16, 2009)

My prayers go out to you friend.


----------



## tommy2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bob, got you in my prayers......best of luck to you! Hang tough!


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for their well wishes. I have decided without reservation to allow Philsuma to inherit my collection. Over the years I have come to respect him as a hobbiest and feel he will do well by my little ones. 
Thanks again everyone and thank you Phil.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck to you Bob.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

bobzarry said:


> I want to thank everyone for their well wishes. I have decided without reservation to allow Philsuma to inherit my collection. Over the years I have come to respect him as a hobbiest and feel he will do well by my little ones.
> Thanks again everyone and thank you Phil.


Glad to hear, best of luck Bob.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Bob,

Even as I type this, I am still more than a little in shock at this recent event. You and I have never directly corresponded and only crossed paths through this forum and the occasional thread. I am honored to even be named as someone who has made an impact in this hobby and with these specific animals. I have no doubt that there were many other fine people, capable people with as much if not more experience and good intentions than me. I am sure of this, because I personally know some of them who replied with their own offers of help.

I was sincere when I added my offer and well wishes in this thread above and was truly suprised by your private message. I'm honored to be able to help you Bob. I wish I could do more.

Phil


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

You will be in my prayers Bob. I hope you get well very soon. At least your frogs are in great hands and off your mind so you can concentrate on recovering.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure Philsuma will do a fine job taking care of your frogs. Good for you for still thinking and caring for your animals through the hard times. Good luck to you Bob, hope everything works out.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I know you don't know me because I've been fairly new to posting here. But, I've read many of your comments on here and it makes me truly sad to hear that you are going through this. I hope for only the best outcome of this situation for you. I think you made a good decision on placing your frogs with Phil. He seems to be a very caring and knowledgeable breeder.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Bob,
I hope everything turns out well and you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Speedy recovery ahead Bob!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

bobzarry said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. *I feel like such an idiot.* We always think we have all the time in the world. This is something I should have had in place long ago.


On the contrary. Only a true frogger would think of them with so much else on his mind, and you've done just that. Best of luck to you, Bob.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good luck Bob. I'll be praying for you. I hope for s speed recovery. I wish I lived closer to you, and could help taking some of your collection for you, but I know your frogs will be in good hand with Phil, he's a good guy. Good choice on having him care for them.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Good lucky Bob. Best wishes to you and your family! Everyone here on DB is obviously rooting for your recovery! The first star I see tonight I will make a wish for you!


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Bob,

I’m so sorry to hear about your troubles. Your comments on these forums and advice you’ve given have often ended as bookmarks in my forum reference favorites.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, and I hope for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Keep your head up and drive on, Bob. Best wishes.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I got the call that I dreaded today at 9am.

Bob's sister Ellie told me he passed.

I need your help.

I postponed my Florida departure by a week in case this happened but I should have waited longer. I am now 1000 miles away and Bob's collection needs to be be picked up, temporarily stored and fed ect until I can get back up there. I have arranged for the landlord to let in my designee at most likely anytime that is acceptable.

Bob's collection is in Fairview NJ.....only 1.5 hours from the Philly area.

I promised Bob I'd take care of his frogs but now I need some help myself.

I will compensate anyone for their time and effort.

I'll be in and out most of tonight but rest assured, I'll return your call quickly, should you be in a position to help.

Please call my cell : 561.252.2024

I would look on this favour most highly and do much to repay it.

Thank you for reading this. It's very hard to type....it's not easy to compose.

I would also like to start some sort of memorial for Bob on this forum, in some small manner - maybe a donation or something.

I will also post funeral arrangments ect on here as soon as I hear back from Bob's sister...where to send cards ect.

P.S.....Bill Schwinn....please call me as well.

Again...If I don't answer my phone.....PLEASE leave a message.

Thanks again, everyone. 

Phil


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Rest in peace Bob.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh man, that was faster then I expected...I was holding out hope he might pull through Maybe in the end though quicker is better...I know I'd hate to linger if I was in a great deal of pain. Best wishes to Bob where ever he is, I'm sure it is somewhere good, and also to his family and friends in this difficult time. I wish I could help, but I'm not local. Much respect though for Phil taking on this responsibility/privilege and to any and all who can help him out.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

R.I.P Bob. You will be missed... It's really hard imagining that just a couple weeks ago I saw him posting on here and thought he was a healthy as can be, and now he is gone. My prayers are with his family.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Rest in peace Bob! Best Wishes to his family. Bill


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

God bless you and your family Bob. RIP

Chris


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Phil, it's a nice hike but given the situation I'd be willing to as a last resort if no one else can help out.. the only catch is that I'm not free until Sunday the 19th due to finals. Shoot me a PM if it comes to that.


and may Bob RIP.


----------



## Knowledge (Jun 3, 2009)

My condolences goes out to the family and friends of Bob. I pray that God Almighty comforts all those that mourn his passing, especially in these times of the holidays. Let us all rejoice though in a positive outlook that Bob passes on to a better life. Bob, rest in peace sincerely,
Carlos aka Knowledge. God bless You!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a huge shock. I didn't know Bob but I too got the impression that he was just planning for the worst. This is very sad news but it says a lot about him that he made arrangements for his frogs, which most people would consider insignificant details in the context. RIP.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

God Bless Bob. Our prayers are with you and your family. You will be missed.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I got a couple offers from people far away.....wanting to help.....some of our younger members too. I would rather not have someone drive from 3 states away or some younger guys, if we can help it.

I would like to get Bob's frogs taken care of Tomorrow - Sunday or Monday at the latest.

Guys that live nearby....Philly area....NJ.....come on....please dig deep and help. If you somehow cannot.....please try to make a phone call to someone that maybe doesnt log on that much and ask them.

Everyone at the recent MADS show knows about this. I'm sure of it. My phone number is above. 

Get the word out. Please.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear this.

Phil, let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rest in peace Bob. 

Ed


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i would like to help but i have my own personal situation with my family. could of asked my friend but you said answer by monday. 
at least he is in no pain now. death sucks.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Update:

First off, allow me to personally thank more than a dozen excellent offers from great people and wonderful hobbyists. I have no doubt that Bob would have been touched by this outpouring of offers. A few of you were willing to drive 3-4 hours to help as well.

Thank you all again.....I won't forget your offers of assistance.

Jeff R. and Chris K, who many of you know, have agreed to pickup, transport and store the frogs until I get back. They are both excellent, concientious guys who I trust.

Thanks again...everyone who responded to this tough situation. I'm very proud to be in the hobby will you all.

Phil


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Amazing, just amazing.
Half of us have been members here for years and have never even met in person.
This outpouring of support for a fellow member has me a little choked up at the moment, and it`s not the painkillers I`m on following knee surgery Friday!

I know I can count on you guys for just about anything.
Bob, if you`re out there- this one`s for you pal.

John


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

I am truly honored and proud to be a part of this community right now! 

RIP Bob... your frogs are in good hands!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

My next viv will be in memmory of Bob!


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

Hats off to you guys, it's very comforting to know that a community will come together in time of crisis and handle a situation. I have thought of this myself in the past and if something happens to me Lynn likes the frogs but really isn't suited to taking care of them nor does she want to. So a good friend and experienced frogger knows that in the case of my demise he is to come and take everything frogs, tanks, racks and all, it is comforting.


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad to see frogs have been taken care of. Rip bob.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Rest In Peace Bob. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Another update:

Bob's collection is now in the safekeeping of dendroboard member Jeff R.

Thanks again to the 20 or so people who responded with offers of assistance. I will never forget all those offers to help. 

Unless Jeff calls me and needs FF ect.....I think we are good here as well.

Thank you all.

Phil


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad to hear everything worked out, take care of those frogs guys.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Im so glad to hear that the frogs have been taken care of because they were obviously so important to Bob. Rest in peace Bob and my heart is with your family in these painful times. 

I am also happy to be a part of this community and so proud of all the people that came together to help ease Bob's mind in his final days. I wish I could do more.

Georgia


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm truly sorry for not reading this thread before. I'm sure that Bob is in a much better place now. My prayers go out to him and his family. I didn't know him, but from his post I can tell he was a great man and will be truly missed. Perhaps you guys can make a thread in memory of Bob featuring his collection.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 9, 2010)

Ulisesfrb said:


> I'm truly sorry for not reading this thread before. I'm sure that Bob is in a much better place now. My prayers go out to him and his family. I didn't know him, but from his post I can tell he was a great man and will be truly missed. Perhaps you guys can make a thread in memory of Bob featuring his collection.


What a wonderful sentiment and a great idea!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, that sounds like an awesome idea to honor him and show our respects.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

It's not often that I log onto Dendroboard, or post anymore for that matter, but I'm rather saddened to hear about Bob's passing and somehow feel that this is the only way I can honor his memory. 

It was mere days before he posted about someone inheriting his collection that I got the chance to speak to him one more time over the phone. We had a conversation about traveling and visiting places like Puerto Rico, (as he had mentioned that it was his background). How he hadn't been able to travel at all since his condition had taken over. Bob didn't live too far from my house in Hackensack and he was always ready to take a quick drive to pick up frogs or travel "as far as his oxygen tank could take him". It was also only at that time that he mentioned anything about his terminal illness. I had no idea that it would be so soon. 

You will be missed, my friend. Rest in Peace, Bob Irizarry.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss of a Fellow Hobbyist?

Please send My Condolences to the Family.

Wish I was closer to help.

Phil I am interested in Adopting some of the Animals for an Education Center/Zoological Center I am working on opening. If you decide to part with any of the Animals please let me Know.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I just got back up north and will start on this....recontacting Bob's sister and finally picking up the frogs from Jeff R who has been awesome with taking care of them in the mean time !!

Thanks again Jeff...I'll call ya tomorrow and we can discuss a date and the Eldorado coming your way in appreciation for all your great help !!

jpstod - Thanks for the offer. I am actually plannng on transfering some of Bobs frogs at some point (*please no PM's on this for now*) in the future as sort of a memorial thing in itself. So yes....ya never know if one or more makes their way to Texas.

Again....I've had *over 18* offers of help with Bob (and my) situation. That's awesomeness in my book and I am proud to be in the hobby with you guys.

Thanks again everyone....let me get settled back into the world of "Fridgia", and have the rest of the silly season pass over and we all do some more for Bob.

Sincerely,

Phil


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe in Honoring those who give.

Believe Me If anyone Donates anything they will get credit for it. 
I always take pictures of the Credit Markers for those who give to Zoos. 

I joke about winning Survivor and Donating the Money to start a Zoo here.

I know we can never support a Zoo with Large Animals like Elephants and Lions but there is no reason why we can't Specialize in Small Animals.

Myself I have never Understood why with so many varieties of PDFs why Zoos have 1 or 2 Species on Display..

I am just Glad that board Members stepped up and Took the Animals otherwise they would end up in SPCA/PETA Hands and Most likely have been destroyed.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Update:

Yesterday, Jeff R brought all of Bob Irizarry's frogs and vivs over to my place. There was a loss of a frog or 2 due to unknown issues.....but all the others made it and are fat and happy.

Thanks for all the well wishes, and follow up inquires.

and absolutely.....Thanks to Jeff R for all his help with this. He not only picked up all the frogs at Bob's apt, but also drove them all the way to my place.

Truely an example of friendship and comradarie within the hobby.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it!


----------

